# How to start a Plant Health Care small business?



## WoodLoon (Oct 13, 2011)

How does a gifted botanist start a small business or consultancy in PHC? 

He's got a BS in Plant, Soil, and Insect Science (concentration = Applied Biology & Biotechnology) at UMass, Amherst
Quite aside from the academic knowledge, he has an uncanny ability to integrate everything he's learned and experienced - it's like he can "feel" what the plant wants and needs
He's been into bonsai since age 12 - he was teaching classes at Bonsai West when he was 17 
He's currently the "go to" guy at a large local nursery while awaiting reinstatement of his driver's license - the local tree expert company couldn't use him as their troubleshooter because of that (he has changed his ways)
He's tall, strong, and a hard worker
He's an excellent salesman - strictly win/win - it's got to be a good deal for both parties

I think you are a good place to ask, but feel free to point me in a new direction.

Thanks

PS - 

I know asking for my son is odd, but I am retired and have the time and I also have built businesses (auto repair and sales). 
I think the correct answer might well be go to work for the local tree expert company next year (his license will be restored this winter).


----------

